# IPv6 DAD Headache



## mlager (Jun 21, 2011)

I can't figure out what's up, or where the problem is. I've got a Cisco router configured with a tunnel from he.net. Router can ping out to the IPv6 world with no issues. I manually configured an IPv6 address and a default router on my FreeBSD 8.2 system and everything worked great. Then I wanted to persist the configuration.

I setup the following configuration options in rc.conf:


```
ipv6_enable="YES"
ipv6_ifconfig_lagg0="address prefixlen 64"
ipv6_defaultrouter="address"
```

Upon rebooting, all I'm seeing are DAD notices, and ifconfig shows "duplicated", and IPv6 connectivity is not available. I took the rc.conf options out, rebooting, and tried manually configuring, and I STILL get the DAD notices. It doesn't matter what IPv6 address I use, I get the duplicated notices.

Do I need to be looking at the Cisco as the problem, or at FreeBSD as the problem? I even enabled router advertisement on the Cisco to see if that works and FreeBSD reports DAD notices on the automatically configured IPv6 addresses.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2011)

Set the IP address on an interface or configure lagg(4) properly.


----------

